# drop checker solution life?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

how long does the solution in a drop checker work and how do you tell if it isn't working anymore?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Take your drop checker out, wait a few hours it will turn blue, put it in water again it will turn colour depending on your co2 level. If it doesn't change it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't have any yet, just trying to calculate the cost and maintenance of using them


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I don't have any yet, just trying to calculate the cost and maintenance of using them


cost? cost can be higher if you make it yourself, if you get it from me it's $10 and it will last you forever or until you retire from the hobby whichever one comes first(unless you spill it, or spit in it which contaminates it and makes it useless).

baking soda - 2-3 bucks?
distilled water - 2-3 bucks?
digital scale that's at least .00g accurate - 20-40 bucks
a real laboratory grade graduated cylinder - 20-60 bucks depending on ml and material ie glass/plastic
Kh tester to verify you made a true 4dkh solution - 10 bucks

Honestly its not worth your time and money to make it for yourself, when I started using drop checkers years ago. There was nowhere to buy a 4dkh solution except for a member here darkblade, however he was in school at that time and our schedules didn't balance. So I had no choice but to make it myself. Unless you work in a lab your most likely won't make it accurately the first to me, so many attempts will be needed unless your lucky.


----------

